# ACS Freewheels



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Is there a difference between the Crossfire and Claws?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=38554
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...ngle-Speed-Parts/ACS-Claws-Freewheel-3/32.htm


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

difference in engagement pawls, crossfire has three and claws has four.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am under the impression that three pawls is better than four. with four pawls, two pawls that are opposite one another engage together and the other two remain inert. with three pawls, all three engage at the same time. is that right?

make sure your LBS as the removal tool for that, or buy your own.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Or better yet, buy a White freewheel. The White will outlive many ACS freewheels, and I'll wager in the end will cost less, and be much more hassle free.


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> Or better yet, buy a White freewheel. The White will outlive many ACS freewheels, and I'll wager in the end will cost less, and be much more hassle free.


QFT.


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

Elisdad said:


> QFT.


What does, "QFT" mean?

(edit - nevermind, I googled it, like I should have in the first place - QFT = Quoted For the Truth)


----------



## Elisdad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yup, that's correct.

As for the WI freewheels. I've got two of them that I expect will last for many more years due to the fact that they rarely require service, & when they do, it's easy peasy.


----------



## pwh4130 (May 17, 2008)

I have seen too many ACS freewheels blow up the first time out.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

In my experience, ACS freewheels are a hair better than Shimano. White Industries freewheels are leaps and bounds better than anything out there. You could use cheaper Shimano/ACS to find what gearing you like, then get the WI when you settle on a gearing.

In my experience (lots of riding SS mtbs, commuters, and bmx bikes), the Shimano freewheels last a while, but make a lot of clunking and terrible noise. The ACS freewheels run better, but have had a tendency to blow up mid-ride. No issues whatsoever with any of the White Industries freewheels I've used (normal and trials freewheels).


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

I have followed the advice someone gave here on MTBR. Soak the ACS freewheel in synthetic motor oil overnight whenever that knock starts to show up. I have been doing that for a number of years, and have no problems with them. But I have read where some have trouble with them when wet, and since I live in the desert, that isn't an issue I have to be concerned about.


----------



## alexkraemer (Jul 30, 2007)

ACS freewheels work well. I''m still on my first freewheel - I give it some lube whenever it gets a bit noisy, but beyond that it's been trouble free. And the 36points of engagement is really nice. If I ever get the gearing right, I'll switch to the WI trials which has 72pts, but for right now my $20 freewheel does the job perfectly and it's readily available from the LBSs in my area.


----------



## hueyhoolihan (Nov 5, 2006)

first post.

i just got a new 18t acs crossfire freewheel. wow!!

i, like many others, have been looking for a nice (defined as quiet under load and coasting) and relatively inexpensive ss freewheel.

after my experience with the shimano (too loud when under load, quiet when coasting) and having listened to the web audio file of the white inductries freewheel which was too loud coasting, i ran across a review of ACS's newly designed ss freewheel. so i ordered one off the web. they are adversised everywhere but not in stock at very many locations.

so for about 25 dollars delivered i got one. just hooked it up and... boy is it nice.! 

all metal. heavy, quiet both under load and coasting. i think i've found what i was looking for...

huey


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

hueyhoolihan said:


> first post.
> 
> ...
> 
> huey


Welcome to MTBR. Watch out, there are some real A-holes on here... other forums anyway. Most of the folks on the SS forum are A-okay, tho.

'Cept for one or two... and we know who we are.

--sParty


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I just ordered up myself the greenie Trials White Industries F.W. I am pretty stoked.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I used a ACS in the past to be honest they were as junk as a Shimano FW. They are built as a throw away item like a chain.

I use a WI FW now and it is leagues ahead of anything out there that I have seen, it will last long then the rest of your drivetrain. The big advantage is you can replace any single part of the FW, I replaced the inner drive with a trials version so now I have 72POE.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I used a ACS in the past to be honest they were as junk as a Shimano FW. They are built as a throw away item like a chain.
> 
> I use a WI FW now and it is leagues ahead of anything out there that I have seen, it will last long then the rest of your drivetrain. The big advantage is you can replace any single part of the FW, I replaced the inner drive with a trials version so now I have 72POE.


I've been curious about if that would work or not. Interesting, I may have to try this.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I started with a Shimano FW and decided to "upgrade" to an ACS Claws. The new Claws was louder and clunkier than the worn Shimano, so it went back into the box. I didn't try the motor oil soak trick, though. I'm running a WI freewheel now, and loving it.

My wife's SS still has a Shimano freewheel which has been noise and trouble free from day 1.

JMJ


----------

